# Tracker compensation for loss of home



## VBiz74 (21 Dec 2018)

Just wondering if anyone is being compensated for loss of home due to denial of tracker that might be willing to impart some advice to me? I'm currently going through the process and I'm unsure what to expect.  Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Dec 2018)

You really need to talk to Padraic Kissane on a case like this.

Brendan


----------



## VBiz74 (21 Dec 2018)

Ok I'll look into it, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Madness (23 Dec 2018)

Have the bank accepted it was lost?


----------



## VBiz74 (23 Dec 2018)

Yes they have,  have had an initial meeting to advise me of the impact,  just waiting for next step and have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Trackman (23 Dec 2018)

What bank are you with?


----------



## VBiz74 (23 Dec 2018)

UB


----------



## Madness (23 Dec 2018)

What was discussed at the meeting?


----------

